#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Modem CISCO em bridge + PTP nanobridge + rb2011

## paulofelipefs

Pessoal. Gostaria de saber qual a melhor configuração de duas nanobridge para passar um link de 60mb de um modem da NET em bridge. Quero receber o ip público direto na rb. Desde já agradeço.

----------

